# Dick Van Patten's Natural Balance Duck and Potato



## honeypot515 (Mar 2, 2010)

Hello everyone. I am new here and am hoping that you can enlighten me. I have a 3 year old beagle/bulldog. He currently has allergies to what seems like everything. I recently put him on this duck and potato food because I had heard that it is a number one seller for food allergies. I'm conflicted because I also heard that the receipe recently changed and the food is no good now. I'm wondering if anyone can help me out there. Has anyone had either positive or negative experiences with this food since they changed the ingredients?


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Sorry I haven't heard anything about it since they changed their ingredients, it looks like it's the same as it was before, mostly potatoes. I have, however, heard pretty positive reviews from people who have had allergy dogs put on this food, so it might be worth a shot.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

When I was running the gamete in the kibble isle for Khan, I did try this brand. Venison & Sweet Potato. My thought was Venison was a leaner meat than Duck, and Sweet Potatoes are a better carb/starch than White Spuds. 
The venison proved to be too rich and it turned out this food had Flax, which was his ultimate culprit. I do think there are other Limited Ingredient foods that have better ingredients. As Ranmiller said, this is mostly potato.
California Natural which has a very limited ingredient list, would in my opnion be a better choice. They offer Lamb & rice, as well as Chicken & rice. 
What have you been feeding him? 
Don't forget to take into account the ingredients of any treats he gets.
Have you tried eliminating everything kibble to see if he can tolerate canned chicken or turkey and rice?


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I don't have personal experience with this food, but I have heard positive things. 
That being said, I don't find it that impressive, as the potato content is through the roof, with little meat. 
For a limited ingredient food, I think the California Natural line is a much better alternative, have you looked at any of those?
Food allergies are very hard to get to the bottom of with kibble. Have you considered an elimination diet, to help pinpoint the problem ingredient?


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Chelsy was on the venison and potato version and also on various venison foods for years for food allergies. She is finally healthier and happier then ever in her life since we switched her to EVO grain free. The change in her is incredible. She is actually running around the yard chasing the 75 pound dogs when they wrestle (she is a 13 year old Lhasa). I would recommend trying a high meat content grain free food like Evo. It has done wonders for her after I spent 12 years trying to fix her food allergies. (We stick to Evo with her over the other grain free because she reacts to Salmon that is in other foods.)


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

My sister uses this food for her dog. Cocker Spaniel well she actually has two of them she inherited her sons cocker spaniel ha! Well anyway she has been using this formula for a long time and still odes and has had great success because her one dog gets ear infections and has had a lot of itching. She has said this is what works best for the one cocker spaniel and so she has the other one on it also. I say its fine for allergies in dogs!
There are other allergy foods Wellness simple solutions and such!


----------



## Oz'sMommy (Sep 9, 2008)

this is one of the foods my oz was on back when he ate kibble. it was great because it came in small bites. he really did like the taste but it gave him AWFUL gas  his bowel movements were also a little irregular but nothing crazy. and there is way more potato than meat so if you feed this you may want to supplement with a meaty canned food. the recipe has changed recently. if i remember correctly the company could not find a quality duck meal that they satisfied with so instead decided to use whole duck (inclusive of its water content). which to me sounds like it has even MORE potato in it now that it did before.

they recently came out with a sweet potato and bison flavor as well. and as someone else already mentioned there are other companies that make allergry formulas as well: wellness, addiction, pinnacle, etc.


----------

